# [BSD] Sobre Gentoo/FreeBSD (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

HoLa!

¿Alguien ha probado Gentoo/FreeBSD? ¿Y que tal? ¿Problemas? ¿Algo bueno?

xD  :Razz: Last edited by sirope on Fri Aug 17, 2007 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sefirotsama

Gentoo lo he probado (como todos los de aquí).

FreeBSD no, nunca. Aunqué una vez vi como instalaban openBSD (el pez globo).

Podrias preguntar de nuevo, pero con explicación sobre que quieres saber?

EDITO:

se me olvidaba.... xD

----------

## sirope

Me refiero a Gentoo pero con kernel FreeBSD en vez del kernel Linux... 

Como resultado no daría Gentoo Linux, sino Gentoo/FreeBSD... Algo así como Nexenta.. Un Debian pero con el kernel OpenSolaris.. xD

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Me refiero a Gentoo pero con kernel FreeBSD en vez del kernel Linux... 
> 
> Como resultado no daría Gentoo Linux, sino Gentoo/FreeBSD... Algo así como Nexenta.. Un Debian pero con el kernel OpenSolaris.. xD

 

El resultado es más bien un FreeBSD con un sistema de ports mejorado (portage).

@sefirotsama: portage deriva de lo que en BSD se conoce como sistema de ports, que no es más que un árbol con el código fuente de todos los programas, organizado en una forma que la compilación es más fácil. Los ports de bsd son los abuelos de portage, si bien hoy día la superioridad de portage es más que evidente, ya que ofrece todas las ventajas de un sistema de ports, y más, sin ninguna de sus complicaciones.

Gentoo/FreeBSD es un proyecto antiguo, pero que no parece ir avanzando muy rápido. En cualquier caso, estoy seguro que aún a día de hoy requiere bastante manipulación manual.

Aquí está la documentación de Gentoo sobre el tema:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml

Dicho esto, @sirope, no lo he probado. Sin embargo, si que he usado freebsd por algún tiempo. Los motivos que me impulsan a usar linux sobre  cualquiera de los sabores de bsd son varios. En primer lugar, la comunidad de usuario de bsd es muy reducida, y muchos de ellos tienen un gran aire de superioridad (odio las generalizaciones, pero muchos de ellos son así) que echa para atrás. 

Existen un número de problema relacionados con la disponibilidad de algunos componentes. En bsd no anda todo el software que anda en linux, y gran parte del que lo hace tiene funcionalidad recortada. El soporte de hardware en *bsd está a años luz del que linux tiene hoy día. 

En definitiva, bsd es un buen sistema, pero como sistema de escritorio no lo recomiendo, a no ser que sepas muy bien lo que quieres hacer, o simplemente te apetezca experimentar. Como experiencia de aprendizaje es algo bastante positivo.

Darle un vistazo a esto es algo que tengo aparcado desde hace bastante, pero aún no tengo ni el tiempo ni la motivación para hacerlo. Hay muchas más cosas en mi lista  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> El resultado es más bien un FreeBSD con un sistema de ports mejorado (portage).

 

O sea Gentoo con nucleo FreeBSD ==> FreeBSD con Portage ==> FreeBSD con Gentoo ==> Gentoo con nucleo FreeBSD!!! xDxDXDX..

El soporte para hardware no es problema, no tengo mas que un teclado y el raton..   :Shocked:  Viene desde que se me ocurrio probar PC-BSD para luego armar un FreeBSD (Los PBI's son demasiado Win2)..

Gentoo aparte de ser mi SO principal es mi pasatiempo, y lo que busco es experiencia y aprendizaje.

Gracias, me viene bien la info @i92guboj   :Very Happy:  SaLu2° :Razz: 

----------

## ps2

Hombre, tanto como mejorado, discrepo. Llevo usando tanto gentoo como FreeBSD desde hace años y los ports de FreeBSD no me han dado la 10a parte de problemas que los ports de gentoo. Eso sí, siempre hay solución   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Hombre, tanto como mejorado, discrepo. Llevo usando tanto gentoo como FreeBSD desde hace años y los ports de FreeBSD no me han dado la 10a parte de problemas que los ports de gentoo. Eso sí, siempre hay solución  

 

Todo depende. Un sistema de ports necesita mucho más mantenimiento manual que portage. Desde luego, si lo haces todo a mano, y sabes hacerlo, es imposible que tengas problemas. La cuestión es que el mantenimiento en *BSD se lleva más tiempo del que necesitas en Gentoo para abordar mantenimiento + problemas ocasionales (si es que los hay, porque manteniendo una buena higiene en portage y usando bien las herramientas, yo jamás tengo problemas que no estén provocados por mí, y eso que estoy en ~arch).

A fin de cuentas, es cuestión de las necesidades que se tengan. Ambos son buenos sistemas operativos. Aún así, como sistema de escritorio Linux tiene una mejor salida, por los motivos que ya expuse: mejor soporte de hardware y un abanico más amplio de aplicaciones que además tienen más funcionalidad.

----------

## ps2

En cuanto al soporte hardware, no hay duda, Linux está muy "por delante". En cuanto a software... no sé cuantos ports hay ahora en gentoo pero en FreeBSD hay ahora mismo más de 17000; que es muchísimo. En cuanto a los problemas con los ports, pues en mi caso no uso ~arch y de vez en cuando hay alguna movida, mientras que en FreeBSD, que yo recuerde, no he tenido movidas, alguna historia, pero que estaba todito bien claro en el UPDATING.

----------

## ensarman

tambien discrepo de que portage es un  sistema de ports mejorado. 

los ports de Free BSD son diferentes ademas hay mas soporte de binarios que en Gentoo. tambien vi que cuando quieres instalar un prot te aparece el menu con los soportes que le quieres dar y no es como el portage que tienes un USE global y un USE local.

una vez tuve la oportunidad de usar un FreeBSD y estoy pensando en probarlo en mi PC.

----------

## ps2

Hasta donde yo se, también puedes usar todo en binario si quieres, aunque yo siempre he usado ports. En cuanto a las USE vs menú, a mí tanto me da, pero para mí, claramente el sistema de ports de FreeBSD es superior al de Gentoo en todo (nunca me he encontrado un "ebuild" con problemas), eso sí, emerge como herramienta me parece muchísimo más cómoda.

----------

## sirope

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> tambien vi que cuando quieres instalar un prot te aparece el menu con los soportes que le quieres dar y no es como el portage que tienes un USE global y un USE local.

 

Eso se oye bien...

Y si tambien en FreeBSD se compila... deberia tener un rendimiendo maximo con Gentoo no?

----------

## ps2

Un rendimiento mÃ¡ximo con gentoo? No comprendo bien que dices, quizÃ¡ te refieres a usar emerge sobre una FreeBSD con kernel FreeBSD (o linux). En cualquier caso, y desde mi humilde experiencia, FreeBSD es un sistema operativo realmente excelente cuyo rendimiento no tiene nada que envidiar. Eso sÃ­, jamÃ¡s lo he probado como sistema operativo de escritorio, pero como servidor lo llego a cargar muchÃ­simo y resiste perfectamente.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Un rendimiento mÃ¡ximo con gentoo? No comprendo bien que dices, quizÃ¡ te refieres a usar emerge sobre una FreeBSD con kernel FreeBSD (o linux). En cualquier caso, y desde mi humilde experiencia, FreeBSD es un sistema operativo realmente excelente cuyo rendimiento no tiene nada que envidiar. Eso sÃ­, jamÃ¡s lo he probado como sistema operativo de escritorio, pero como servidor lo llego a cargar muchÃ­simo y resiste perfectamente.

 

De eso no hay duda. FreeBSD es un gran sistema operativo sin duda. Se puede usar como sistema de escritorio, hay gente que lo hace. Pero Linux digamos que es un punto de encuentro donde es posible hacer casi de todo. Por ejemplo, linux tiene soporte para montones de sistemas de archivos de casi cualquier SO que te puedas imaginar, de una forma u otra. En BSD tenía hasta algunos problemas (menores, eso si) para usar sistemas de archivos ext3, por poner un ejemplo. No se como será su compatibilidad, si es que hay alguna, con los sistemas de archivos de Windows, aunque tampoco es una cosa que me interese lo más mínimo. El soporte de intenacionalización y de hardware es también algo importante en lo que FreeBSD falla (o fallaba, cuando lo intenté usar de escritorio). No se si la cosa habrá cambiado, porque desde que probé a utilizar BSD como escritorio ha pasado bastante.

En cuanto a servidores, no tengo duda de que BSD arrasa. Pero como sistema versátil para propósito general, linux no tiene rival.

----------

## sirope

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Un rendimiento mÃ¡ximo con gentoo? No comprendo bien que dices, quizÃ¡ te refieres a usar emerge sobre una FreeBSD con kernel FreeBSD (o linux). En cualquier caso, y desde mi humilde experiencia, FreeBSD es un sistema operativo realmente excelente cuyo rendimiento no tiene nada que envidiar. Eso sÃ­, jamÃ¡s lo he probado como sistema operativo de escritorio, pero como servidor lo llego a cargar muchÃ­simo y resiste perfectamente.

 

Perdon, quise decir como Gentoo.. 

 *Quote:*   

> Y si tambien en FreeBSD se compila... deberia tener un rendimiendo maximo como Gentoo no?

 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *ps2 wrote:*   Un rendimiento mÃ¡ximo con gentoo? No comprendo bien que dices, quizÃ¡ te refieres a usar emerge sobre una FreeBSD con kernel FreeBSD (o linux). En cualquier caso, y desde mi humilde experiencia, FreeBSD es un sistema operativo realmente excelente cuyo rendimiento no tiene nada que envidiar. Eso sÃ­, jamÃ¡s lo he probado como sistema operativo de escritorio, pero como servidor lo llego a cargar muchÃ­simo y resiste perfectamente. 
> 
> Perdon, quise decir como Gentoo.. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Y si tambien en FreeBSD se compila... deberia tener un rendimiendo maximo como Gentoo no? 

 

Tanto Gentoo como FreeBSD pueden rendir tan bien o tan mal como su administrador lo haga. En ese sentido, Gentoo no es superior a ninguna distro. Solo que algunas vienen configuradas de pena de fábrica, lo cual no significa que las tengas que usar tal y como vienen de fábrica. Para hacer justicia, Gentoo de fábrica es totalmente inútil  :Wink: 

El punto de Gentoo es que es facilísimo configurar hasta la última micra tu sistema. Los que piensan que la compilación casera es algo mágico que aumenta el rendimiento de forma espectacular están muy equivocados. No hay diferencia alguna entre dos binarios compilados con las mismas librerías, el mismo compilador y las mismas cflags en dos máquinas distintas. El poder de Gentoo es la configurabilidad, tanto a nivel de sistema como en tiempo de compilación. Una ventaja inherente a las distros basadas en fuente (y no en binarios) es que no tienes que esperar a que salga una versión nueva, porque tu puedes compilar cualquier versión de cualquier cosa siempre que lo enlaces con la misma versión de las librerías que tú tienes. Por ese motivo, en una distro binaria no se pueden actualizar librerías críticas de forma fácil, porque habría que actualizar todo lo demás para que esté enlazado con esa librería. En Gentoo, sourcemage, lfs o freebsd, no tenemos que preocuparnos de eso. Eso, junto con las use flags, son la verdadera magia de Gentoo. No las cflags ni las optimizaciones supuestas.

En ese sentido, freebsd se puede "optimizar", si. Pero entendiendo "optimizar" como "tener el control de lo que pasa", no como "guau, esto va al doble de velocidad". Esa optimización solo puede ser conseguida instalando el doble de procesadores en tu máquina, y ni aún así...  :Razz: 

----------

## sirope

Si en Linux necesitas correr programas de Win2, en FreeBSD necesitas Linux.  :Sad:  A pesar de que gran parte de las aplicaciones tienen su versión FreeBSD. Algo malo para las PC's de escritorio.

En cuanto a Portage vs Ports, ambos tienen sus puntos buenos y malos, con FreeBSD necesitas hacer cd manualmente al directorio y luego compilar, todo a mano... Aunque tiene su versión muy para dar soporte a una aplicaciones (Como las USES en Gentoo)

FreeBSD es más estable que Linux, aunque no me importa porque con Linux es suficiente. Y los *BSD tienen un soporte para hardware que deja bastante que desear.. además de una comunidad muy reducida.

Y esas son mis conclusiones luego de una entrevista con Don Google y un par de webs.

Así que la conclusión vuelve a ser la misma: Linux para escritorio (en este caso Gentoo) y FreeBSD para servidores.

Y colorín colorado, este tema se ha solucionado.

thnx.. salud2  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Si en Linux necesitas correr programas de Win2, en FreeBSD necesitas Linux.  A pesar de que gran parte de las aplicaciones tienen su versión FreeBSD. Algo malo para las PC's de escritorio.

 

Bueno, en BSD hay una capa de compatibilidad que permite ejecutar aplicaciones linux. Sin embargo, no la he usado para grandes cosas, y no se hasta donde llega. Así que no puedo comentar sobre el tema.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FreeBSD es más estable que Linux, aunque no me importa porque con Linux es suficiente. Y los *BSD tienen un soporte para hardware que deja bastante que desear.. además de una comunidad muy reducida.
> 
> 

 

Ambos sistemas son estable si no se hacen chorradas. Un escritorio es imposible de mantener estable, porque las aplicaciones cambian todos los días, no están testeadas, y se usan kernels parcheados hasta la saciedad. Se puede conseguir un set estable con linux, aunque por supuesto requiere saber un poco sobre el tema. No todo lo que hay para linux es estable. En este sentido, si queremos un linux ultra-estable, tipo bsd, entonces el rango de aplicaciones y hardware a usar se reduce drásticamente.

BSD es así de serie. Todo el hardware que soporta está más que testeado, y va bien.

Quizás te refieras a que es más seguro. Bueno, de serie si. Pero esto es como todo. Si es administrador es bueno cualquier sistema puede ser seguro. De nada sirve bsd si el administrador no sabe lo que está haciendo.

----------

## ensarman

si quieres una distro totalmente estable y que no falle, pues usa Debian... tengo entendido que las aplicaiones de Debian son testeadas hasta decir basta!!! para que este sistema sea totalmente estable por ese motivo Debian sarge se demoro mucho tiempo y con aplicaciones bien antiguas, creo que para que saliera debian etch paso mas de 2 años... 

pero Gentoo es tan estable como lo haga el usuario ya que el usuario es el que configura casi de forma manual su sistema y me da mucha curiosidad de instalrme FreeBSD y por eso ya me estoy bajandome el FreeBSD(ojo no el de Gentoo, sino el original). esa curiosidad me hizo mudarme a Gentoo definitivamente ya que antes usaba Debian etch(testing en ese entonces).

----------

## sirope

Gracias por la recomendacion, antes use Debian, pero lo deje porque los paquetes se estaban pudriendo de viejos, aun en Sid... Debian esta excelente, pero para servidores, y el que quiera una Debian en escritorio, quizas Ubuntu le resulte una mejor opcion... Pero ese es otro asunto, la estabilidad no esta en el SO sino en los paquetes, pero como ya mencione, con Linux me es suficiente, mas estabilidad de la que ya tiene solo seria necesaria en servidores o empresas.. xD. (Ahi nos cantas como te fue con FreeBSD)

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> si quieres una distro totalmente estable y que no falle, pues usa Debian... tengo entendido que las aplicaiones de Debian son testeadas hasta decir basta!!! para que este sistema sea totalmente estable por ese motivo Debian sarge se demoro mucho tiempo y con aplicaciones bien antiguas, creo que para que saliera debian etch paso mas de 2 años... 
> 
> 

 

Por esta misma razón, tampoco es lo más recomendable para un escritorio moderno. Aunque puede andar bien en máquinas antiguas si no necesitas gran cosa.

 *Quote:*   

> me estoy bajandome el FreeBSD(ojo no el de Gentoo, sino el original)

 

Hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos, y si la cosa no ha cambiado, Gentoo/FreeBSD no se ha plasmado en ninguna distro ni hay descargas, por lo cual dudo que puedas descargar otro FreeBSD que no sea el original. Gentoo/FreeBSD es tan solo un documento y un poco de ruido en el foro, que te explica como usar portage bajo FreeBSD. Para la instalación de FreeBSD y todo eso, tendrás que remitirte al handbook de FreeBSD, y a sus cd's de instalación. 

Al menos así era antes, no se si la cosa habrá avanzado, pero lo dudo  :Razz: 

----------

## ps2

Sólo quiero puntualizar que la comunidad *BSD y dentro de ella FreeBSD no tienen nada de reducidas. Por otro lado, en cuanto a decir que su soporte es pésimo para hardware... posiblemente así sea en un portátil "recien" salido, donde el soporte para el hardware no sería completo, al igual que en un sistema Linux y tambien Vista, que no todos los fabricantes han hecho los deberes. Aunque sí es cierto que el soporte hardware de Linux para sistemas enfocados a escritorio es mayor. Eso sí, según dicen, si FreeBSD soporta un hardware específico, lo soporta perfectamente, sin historias raras.

----------

